# Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz



## Leon_Lefty (23. Mai 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Guten Tag, ich habe mir vor nicht all zu langer zeit eine Lüftersteuerung bei Ebay ersteigert. 

Lüftersteuerung: SEMPRE MP-5TSLCD
EDIT: 
SEMPRE MP-5TSLCD: Frontpanel mit 4-fach Lüftersteuerung Touch bei reichelt elektronik

Noch einmal ein Link zur Lüftersteuerung

Jetzt ist mein problem, das die Lüftersteuerung nicht den Gewünschten Effekt erzielt wie ich mir das Vorgestellt hatte  

Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung jetzt in einen der 3,5 Zoll schächte eingebaut, nur leider ist es nicht möglich die Lüfter damit zu Regeln. Es ist nur das Alarmsignal bei erreichter Temperatur (z.B. von Grafikkarte / Prozessor)  einstellbar aber die nicht Umdrehung der Lüfter. 

Zumale musste ich die Lüfter beim Anschließen nicht wieder an das Mainboard sondern mit der Lüftersteuerung zusammenschließen jetzt ist noch ein Problem aufgetreten, und zwar beim Booten des PC´s zeigt er mit an CPU - Fan error 
Press F1 to Resume
mir ist bewusst das es mit dem CPU Lüfter zusammen hängt, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich dieses Problem wieder beheben soll (Außer mit der rückkoppelung an das Mainboard) 
Wenn ich dann F1 Drück Bootet windows zwar Normal, aber beim Spielen Merk ich das der CPU Lüfter immer GANZ hoch dreht und nach ein paar sekunden ist er wieder ganz unten. 


Es kann bestimmt sein das ich noch etwas im Bios einstellen muss, weis aber nicht ganz was. Wäre Dankbar über hilfe  

Was mein System angeht weiß ich nicht genau was ihr Wissen müsst, also fragt mich einfach  

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 

Lefty


----------



## LCoubert (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*



> Zumale musste ich die Lüfter beim Anschließen nicht wieder an das  Mainboard sondern mit der Lüftersteuerung zusammenschließen jetzt ist  noch ein Problem aufgetreten, und zwar beim Booten des PC´s zeigt er mit  an CPU - Fan error
> Press F1 to Resume


Da du den Lüfter an deine Lüftersteuerung und nicht an das Mainboard angeschlossen hast kriegt das Mainboard nichts mehr vom Lüfter mit, so dass die angegebene Fehlermeldung erscheint. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es diese Fehlermeldung im BIOS zu deaktivieren (die Lüfterdrehzahl auswählen und dann auf ignore setzen). Oder du steckst den CPU-Lüfter als einzigen Lüfter wieder ans Mainboard


----------



## Leon_Lefty (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Werd ich mal versuchen danke 

Nur wie bekomm ich es jetzt hin das ich die Lüfter über die Lüftersteuerung regeln kann?


----------



## LCoubert (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Naja wenn du sie an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen lässt, dann so wie es in deinem Link beschrieben ist:


> Lüfterdrehzahl und  Spannungsanzeige im Auto-Modus: Drehzahl-Anzeige bei erster Berührung,  regelbar von 30% bis 100% ; Spannungsanzeige bei zweiter Berührung,  regelbar von 3 V bis 12 V; Drücken und Halten für 3 Sekunden steuert die  Drehzahl automatisch


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Hast Du denn auch die Spannungsversorgung der Lüftersteuerung

korrekt an das Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## Leon_Lefty (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Ja, das habe ich schon versucht aber da Geht nix, wenn ich auf das Display drück dann piep es zwar, aber ich kann nichts verstellen/Regeln. 

Ja die Lüftersteuerung hab ich korrekt ans netzteil angeschlossen.


----------



## LCoubert (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Hast du auch für 3 Sekunden auf die Anzeige der Lüfterumdrehung gedrückt? Und dann auf die Knöpfe up/down in der Mitte?


----------



## Leon_Lefty (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Ja, da regeln die Lüfter die Umdrehungen selbst, ich selbst kann die Umdrehungen nicht einstellen.


----------



## Leon_Lefty (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Ich * #push * mal, komme immernoch nicht weiter


----------



## LCoubert (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

hmm, mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber genau so müsste es funktionieren (auf amazon wurde die Frage auch gestellt: Sempre MP-5TSLCD 4-Kanal LÃ?ftersteuerung mit LCD: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r):


> *F: *Wisst ihr wie ich von automatik modus im manuellen wechsel?
> 
> *A: *
> Einfach ca 3 sec auf die Anzeige der Lüfterumdrehung drücken


vielleicht bist du ja schon im manuellen modus und wechselst in den automatischen?


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

aug ebay... sicher das das funktionstücjtig war und du nich nen teildefektes teil oder komplett defektes teil gekaufst hast?


----------



## Leon_Lefty (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Naja also bei mir ist es so, ich Drück auf die Anzeige wo die Drehzahlen stehen (3sek.) dann Piep es kurz und der CPU lüfer dreht richtig auf, wenn ich dann auf die Pfeile hoch oder Runter drück tut sich garnix :/ 

Wenn ich nicht 3 Sekunden auf die Anzeige drück, sondern normal auf einen der Pfeile tut sich auch nix 

Ich denke ich muss die Lüftersteuerung irgendwo im System zulassen / Einstellen, aber ich weiß nicht wo/wie


----------



## Leon_Lefty (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> aug ebay... sicher das das funktionstücjtig war und du nich nen teildefektes teil oder komplett defektes teil gekaufst hast?



Das kann gut sein, aber es läuft ja soweit alles, also ganz Defekt ist es nicht. Die LS bootet normal mit Windows, und zeigt auch sonst alles soweit richtig an, nur ich kann eben die Lüfter aus irgend einem Grund nicht Regeln. 
Der rest Funktioniert soweit (Alarm Signal bei Überhitzung, Temp Anzeige, Umdrehungs Anzeige)


----------



## LCoubert (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*



> Ich denke ich muss die Lüftersteuerung irgendwo im System zulassen / Einstellen, aber ich weiß nicht wo/wie


Nein, das müsstest du nicht, die Lüfter sind ja garnicht mehr an dein Mainboard angeschlossen sondern werden ja extern gesteuert


----------



## Leon_Lefty (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Funktioniert nicht ganz*

Ja stimmt, daran habe ich noch garnicht gedacht :O 

Hmm dann ist es mir ein Rätsel das dass nicht Funktioniert, ich werde es heute abend zuhause noch einmal Probieren, sollte es dann immernoch nicht Funktionieren muss ich mich wohl mit der Temperatur anzeige und der Anzeige der Lüfterumdrehungen Zufrieden geben :/ 

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------

